# Dubai dying



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Three years ago bumper to bumper traffic.
Two years ago moderate traffic.
This year you get the whole lane to yourself.
Yet another major builder in the construction industry announcing their withdrawl from the UAE today, thats at least four major players this year.
Another five to seven years at this rate and Dubai will be a ghost town.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there really any need for them to build any more buildings though??? There are SO many buildings empty everywhere.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Is there really any need for them to build any more buildings though??? There are SO many buildings empty everywhere.


well there isn't even a need for their current supply of buildings


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Someone's gotta build Burj Khalifa 2 The Sequel!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai is not dying. 

Fortunately we have lost many of the Barasti-frequenting chavs that moved here a few years ago and there is more to the place than just property.

It is certainly not the boom town for property development that it used to be, but many industries and business are still thriving. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Dubai is not dying.
> 
> Fortunately we have lost many of the Barasti-frequenting chavs that moved here a few years ago and there is more to the place than just property.
> 
> ...


I agree with Elphaba. Dubai the "City and business hub" was here long before Dubai the "Brand". Inspite of everything, this place will pull through. 

Personally, I am glad that Dubai is slowly becoming a more realistic place to live in rather than the Utopia it built itself up to be.

PS: Nice to see you here Stewy, it's been a while!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with Elphaba. Dubai the "City and business hub" was here long before Dubai the "Brand". Inspite of everything, this place will pull through.
> 
> Personally, I am glad that Dubai is slowly becoming a more realistic place to live in rather than the Utopia it built itself up to be.
> 
> PS: Nice to see you here Stewy, it's been a while!!


Been low profile and to busy with work, that makes a mockery of what I posted as a thread 
But the roads are so quiet compared to 3 to 4 yeaars ago, it is actually a pleasure driving around the jobs these days.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't forget that one of the reasons there appears to be less traffic is that rather a lot of people now use the Metro, which wasn't there before and that the bus services have improved and increased significantly.

And yes, the reduction in traffic is MUCH better.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The roads are better now because there are more roads (and bridges) than 3 years ago.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

wandabug said:


> The roads are better now because there are more roads (and bridges) than 3 years ago.


Not really. Most of them are still not finished and causing delays.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I miss the old Dubai of the 80's and 90's and hate the new one. And yes thank god all the chavs left was getting a bit annoying. Seeing hardly 20 year olds with only high school education living in 5 br villas with range rovers in the garage. Only because Uncle was a top level exec in a company


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai is not dying, they are doing ok, the present traffic levels are just optimal...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Someone's gotta build Burj Khalifa 2 The Sequel!


LOL! I "second that" - no pun intended!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

It is dying, I read it here: Dubai Debt Crisis Halts Building Of World's Largest Indoor Mountain Range | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## usasf999 (Feb 9, 2010)

stewart said:


> Not really. Most of them are still not finished and causing delays.


It is true that the lots of people have left the city either outside the UAE or to neighboring places (Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, or even Qatar) but addition of new roads has significantly impacted the traffic flow: 

Business Bay Crossing
Al Khail
Emirates Road 
E 611

and the Metro + more buses


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Dubai is not dying.
> 
> It is certainly not the boom town for property development that it used to be, but many industries and business are still thriving.
> -


I agree with this. Maybe real estate and construction has burnt out, because it was previously waaay overdone, but other businesses are doing well including hospitality and service based industries.

I personally think that currently, it's a great time to get started in Dubai.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> It is dying, I read it here: Dubai Debt Crisis Halts Building Of World's Largest Indoor Mountain Range | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


Ah hahahaha! I love the Onion. Always makes me laugh! (which is ironic, considering onions are supposed to make you cry)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hey! The Onion is a serious and professional source of the latest news


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are plenty of empty buildings there and here in Abu Dhabi. Why build more ? They cannot even occupy the ones they have. Also, the rent in Abu dhabi skyrocketed there are thousands of units available for unrealistic prices. My package gets a nice place in Dubai but it does not get the same in Abu Dhabi.

Dubai for sure got new bridges.. my GPS with 2010 middle east maps has not been finding those bridges or new runabouts which means those bridges were recently finalized......I think traffic sucks there in Dubai. I have been driving there for the past days and there is too much construction going on. The traffic light takes ages to change !!! If you guys think its a breeze I don't wanna know what hell is (or was) haha

In terms of dying.. Dubai is in huge debt and technically bankrupted (emirate finances wise). Dubai was rescued by the big brother Abu Dhabi where the money is...and will still be rescued....in years to come.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Which begs the question on why so many are "dying" to come here in the first place ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Which begs the question on why so many are "dying" to come here in the first place ?


dying to get here ? I think it depends where you are coming from. Most of us come to make some extra and return home. Sure some will stay(try because you cannot get citizenship here) , but the majority..it's only work, savings and go back home.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Sure some will stay(try because you cannot get citizenship here)


Tell me about it been here over 30 years !


----------

